# Quad 40 gallon breeder setup



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm in the beginning stages of setting up four 40 breeders, 2 on top 2 below with the Home Depot/Lowes metal rack as my stands.

I've had many tanks over the last 35 years, with all types of filtration. I've never used the sponge filters before. I envision each tank has 2 sponge filters, one on each side.

Theres so many brands and types, I figure some of you guys have narrowed it down to the good stuff. I would appreciate recommendations on air pump, the actual sponge filters, etc. and anything else that may be helpful.

1 single air pump for all 8 sponges?

Do I really NEED 2 sponge filters in each 40 breeder?

Thank you fish friends


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I can answer part of your questions. A lot of people use the ATI Hydro Sponges or Hydro Sponges Plus filters in their breeding tanks and they come in various sizes and somehow are rated for a particular tank size. Another option is to use Poret filter foam which can either be used as a HMF filter along one short end of the tank or can also be purchased as a sponge filter similar to the ATI brands.

As far as recommending a specific air pump to run the filters, a lot depends on the number of filters you want to run and how quiet an air pump you need. I am horrible at figuring out the size and CFM output of an air pump so I'll let others make some suggestions.

You will need to also purchase an air gang valve with at least one spare (unused) air valve more than the number of filters you will be operating. For example, if you decide to use 8 filters you would then purchase a 10 gang valve. The unused air valve would allow you to bleed off air into the room in the event the air pump has more capacity than what you need.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Hygger-Aquarium-Replaceable-Biochemical-Gallon（M）


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

I like the Hygger Dual sponge filters that hold media in the bottom, also use corner box filters that are superb along with boyu large sponges and recently became a fan of the Eheim pick up internal filters, the first three are air pump filters the Eheim needs power


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

As for the pump mine is quite noisy so I keep it in a separate cupboard. 
x2 8mm Pipes attached to x2 four way splitters these splitters are attached to 4mm hoses that feed each tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would call Jehmco.com and let him advise you.


----------

